# Scirocco brake swap



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Hey. Got a cabby with 10.1 vented rotors I need a brake caliper and the only info I have from PO is that it's has scirocco brakes. I am assuming that these were off a 86-89 16v but I'm not sure. I really don't want to order the wrong part and have to return it if it's not the right one. Please help. Ty


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

10.1" Brakes for Rabbit and Scirocco
Converting to 10.1" front brakes is a popular upgrade for cars built on the MKI chassis(Rabbit to '84, Scirocco, caddy and Cabriolet). Girling 54 calipers are common on many cars but Caliper carriers with 3" OC mounting to the bearing carrier are hard to find. Corrados and Passats use the Girling 54 but mounting bolts are spaced more widely. 16V Scirocco carriers are what everyone uses but there are many more MKI chassis cars than there are 16V Sciroccos being parted out. The part # for the carrier is 853615125. That carrier is also used on several mid to late 80's Audi Quattros. Got a pair today from an 85 4000S Quattro. Also came on Quantum Syncro and the Audi Coupe which looked like a Scirocco1. Whenever I find one of these earlier Audis in a yard, I check for Girling 54 calipers. If I find them I look for 3" OC mounting. If I find that I'll take them. I always keep a spare set for that next early car that I buy. Any others will bring $75 to go towards other needed items. Happy hunting.


----------

